# NASCC: The Steel Conference



## Titleistguy (Dec 12, 2019)

Is anyone planning on making the trip to Atlanta next year for this?  I'm going to try, depending on what the SE test schedule is like next April. 

The class listings look pretty solid - Holy Beams Batman, A Soup to Nuts look at Nuts and Bolts, and many others --- gotta admit, I'm definitely a sucker for a good pun. 

https://www.aisc.org/globalassets/aisc/nascc/2020/program/2020_advance_program_web.pdf


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 12, 2019)

I haven't decided if I'm going to attend this conference or another. I did attend 2019's in St. Louis and found it to be very informative. Will be looking into that during my week off over Christmas.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 12, 2019)

I'll most likely be going. 

I met up with Bly last year and it was a pretty good time.


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2019)

I WANNA GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2019)

it's after exam weekend fyi


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 12, 2019)

This could turn into an unofficial EB structural group meetup!


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2019)

blybrook PE said:


> This could turn into an unofficial EB structural group meetup!


this would make me so happy

and also very likely so drunk


----------



## Titleistguy (Dec 12, 2019)

Working on my "2020 BPD Personal Development Goals" ... and this will be my continuing education for the year,  I used the AEI SE class as mine last year.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2019)

I want to go, too! Especially for the EB Meetup part. But I'll see what my new company does... And if I'll be working on any steel projects. My new place does more concrete and steel design than my current place does..


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 24, 2020)

:bump:

So, who is going? This is the last week of the "cheap" registration fee. 

I can say that I'll be there.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 24, 2020)

I haven't been able to confirm my schedule yet. Mrs Bly is about to schedule a knee replacement surgery and any travel plans are cancelled for the first month of recovery. It'd be my luck that I sign up for the conference and then she schedules her surgery for the same time period! Her pre-op meeting with the doc isn't until 2/10.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 24, 2020)

Sorry about that Bly. I hope your wife has no issues with the surgery and you just aren't needed in the recovery period!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 24, 2020)

kevo_55 said:


> Sorry about that Bly. I hope your wife has no issues with the surgery and you just aren't needed in the recovery period!!


It's been a long time coming for this to happen. But it will improve our lives substantially when she gets it taken care of. I already know I'll be needed around the first month as it's happening out of state and we're staying with family. After that is unknown at the moment.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 27, 2020)

Just got my 2020 personal development budget numbers today.   I'll officially be attending this event in April.  I'm currently trying to figure out which classes to take.... I wish I could take them all. 

If anyone here is going drop me a line and maybe we can coordinate a meet up.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 27, 2020)

Might be going after all. Wife determined that she isn't going to lose the summer months recovering and will be having the surgery in early fall. Officially requested department approval to sign up. Will see what happens.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 14, 2020)

Yo tj_PE… 

You meeting me in A-town for some steel conferencing and some evening shenanigans?


----------



## User1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> Yo tj_PE…
> 
> You meeting me in A-town for some steel conferencing and some evening shenanigans?


Ugh. Whens the deadline to register? It's gonna be hard because every project ever wants to permit before July 1/codechange


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 16, 2020)

Permit shhmmermit.

Kidding.... we're up against a few pernit deadlines too right now.  

Nothing like needing to make a mill order before mass grading and site permits are issued.  Sigh.  

You can register the day of, althought it costs more.  If you can get your company to sponsor you it would be cool to see you.  But work commitments are definitely more important.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 18, 2020)

I've got preliminary (verbal) approval to sign up, but can't actually sign up until I get it in writing from one of the board members (new system of getting approvals is causing significant delays).

Then they throw a wrench in the plans and ask me to go to Wake Island for two weeks at the exact same time as the conference. So, while I wait for written approval, I have to decide if I want to go to Atlanta for the conference or sit on the beach in the Pacific.


----------



## User1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> Permit shhmmermit.
> 
> Kidding.... we're up against a few pernit deadlines too right now.
> 
> ...


I've now decided I'm going to vegas April 23-26 so I won't be attending. Maybe next year, we can exchange business cards with our fancy SE letters.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 18, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> I've now decided I'm going to vegas April 23-26 so I won't be attending. Maybe next year, we can exchange business cards with our fancy SE letters.


Bwwwhahaha.... hey 1994 called they want their shoulder pads, rolodex, pagers, and business cards back.  I ordered business cards once, I ended up using them as shims for some kitchen appliances.    

You're not going for real? Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies. 

JK, have fun!


----------



## User1 (Feb 18, 2020)

We still hand out cards at meetings. And strip clubs. Make it rain, etc. 

I need that suit.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 19, 2020)

I love when people start doing the B-card swap before a meeting, and I just sit there like a kid that didn't bring Valentine's day cards to class.


----------



## User1 (Feb 19, 2020)

I like to use mine as an FYI I have your license too. Not as a control thing, but as an I appreciate design and shit thing


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 19, 2020)

My new company has a pretty strict budget on educational training type things, so I'll probably never go. Boo!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 21, 2020)

Sorry TJ &amp; Leggo.

So, it's just TG, likely Bly, and me?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah, I'mma be recovering from test weekend, and probably still not getting the work done that I didn't do the previous few weeks.


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 6, 2020)

Rethinking this ... already booked ...however Covid-19 ....


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 6, 2020)

Don't worry, you are forgetting about how much free booze will be at that conference.


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 6, 2020)

Hahahahah you're right!!! 

Plus I need to refresh my supply of:

1. Hard hat shaped stress ball

2. And logo pens

3. Hope someone has mini scales

4. Looking for anyone with an actual hardcopy of a catalog, you'll win my heart and business,  you make me go online then I'm deleting you from my spec

5. Lanyards, key chains, carabiners!!

I just got pumped up again for SWAG!


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 6, 2020)

On a serious note Kevo, did you pick your classes yet?


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 6, 2020)

Here is my schedule...


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 6, 2020)

I have a good idea of what I'll be doing but I will fully admit that I may change things around at the last minute.

The free stuff on the trade show floor is REALLY good. Last year, I got a USB power bank, a VR headset for your phone, and a few SS straws.


----------



## User1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> Here is my schedule...
> 
> View attachment 16617


i would edit the break/work with break/nap


----------



## User1 (Mar 9, 2020)

/shots


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 10, 2020)

It's going to be a mini EB meetup! Received written approval about 30 minutes ago and have already registered and booked the hotel / flights. Now if this superbug doesn't shut down Atlanta (or any of the airlines), I'll be there.

Now to go back through the schedule and maximize the PDH's while thinking about getting the SWAG home. I'm betting that there will be quite a bit of hand sanitizers this year, I think I left with a dozen last year.


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 10, 2020)

Yea my company has suspended all non work critical domestic and international air travel.  I'm not going to cancel my ticket yet, I'll likely cancel my flight.  My boss and I may drive down there, or if this bug tapers off then the flight will be re booked.  But right now we're being directed to avoid large meetings,  work remotely and through Skype as much as possible.  So we'll see.  Was looking forward to knocking out a years of continuing education credits in one week.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 11, 2020)

^^ That sucks. Due to the amount of travel required for work, my company is following Federal and State recommendations on travel. As domestic travel is currently unrestricted to non-infected hot-spots, the trip is a go. Should the Fed's or State / local health department cause a cancellation, then I wouldn't be going. I did note that NASCC has a COVID-19 disclaimer that the conference is still a go until further notice.

I'll be keeping an eye on the conference website, but still putting together the schedule.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 11, 2020)

No restrictions at my work for travel.

They are simply saying that you should stay home if you are feeling sick and to wash your hands more.

I am looking at the website as well. I hope that they don't cancel it because of COVID-19. The media really is blowing it out of proportion.


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 11, 2020)

Well I'm not sure the media is blowing it out of proportion.  But at any rate the decision to restrict travel came far from above my pay grade.  If NASCC cancels then that solves all the problems but I'll still attempt to drive down.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 13, 2020)

AISC has released a video on the NASCC homepage stating that they will be making a final decision to continue or cancel the conference on March 20th. I'm holding off on finalizing my session schedule. With the way things are getting shut down nationwide, it will likely be a better solution to either cancel or postpone the conference so the US can "flatten" the curve if at all possible.

Now, if AISC does NOT cancel the conference, will any of the EB members who no longer have to worry about the exam due to the NCEES cancellation attempt to attend?


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 14, 2020)

I got an email from AISC saying pretty much the same thing.

I hope they don't cancel it!


----------



## Stardust (Mar 14, 2020)

The media is blowing it into proportion, more like.


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 14, 2020)

Bly ...

Still a high probability I drive down there.  So I'd put myself at a 90% confidence level that I'm going.


----------



## User1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Prob canceling Vegas but prob not adding the conf sorryy


----------



## organix (Mar 15, 2020)

I'd be surprised if this isn't cancelled with how things have gone...  It doesn't seem like things are getting better.  Chicago is pretty much shutting down.


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 15, 2020)

Yea just spent a G on food and supplies.  I plan on starting a hibrabtion this week.  

Just need to pick up a range membership at the nearby golf course and I'll be doing conferences from the practice tee.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE (Mar 15, 2020)

I feel like this needs to happen. Engineer boards party! Woot. I’ll bring Jose Cuervo, limes, and salt. @Titleistguy can’t do shots off me though!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 15, 2020)

Well, the CDC just announced that everyone should avoid any gathering of 50 or more people for the next 8 weeks. If the conference doesn't get cancelled, I'll be surprised. I'm still planning on attending unless it is cancelled.


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 16, 2020)

Well if chaos is going to be there then certainly I'll plan to be there and will be drinking twice as much.  

Fingers crossed this happens.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 16, 2020)

With CDC's new recommendation it likely will be canceled.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE (Mar 16, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> Well if chaos is going to be there then certainly I'll plan to be there and will be drinking twice as much.
> 
> Fingers crossed this happens.


Chaos will be there causing chaos as usual.


----------



## User1 (Mar 16, 2020)

#FOMO


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 16, 2020)

Conference has been officially CANCELLED as of today. Refunds pending.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 16, 2020)

Next year is scheduled for Louisville, Kentucky on April 14-16. Some good distilleries in that area, worth the "whiskey tour".


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll be there!


----------



## User1 (Mar 17, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> Next year is scheduled for Louisville, Kentucky on April 14-16. Some good distilleries in that area, worth the "whiskey tour".


too bad that's right before the next exam cycle which I'll be forced to take since the exam this april was pushed to october cycle. i'm just forever not gonna be able to go


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE (Mar 19, 2020)

Maybe I’m the dumbest dummy that ever dummied, but I feel like the socioeconomic costs of all of these cancellations far outweigh any perceived benefits.


----------

